# Pinch grip width



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

I've noticed there a fairly wide range of pinch grip width (distance between the notches for the thumb and index finger). From 2 inch PFS to 3+ inch natural forks. Is there any advantage one way or the other? And, how do I find the best fit?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Naturally the size of one's hand and personal preference will dictate the width . For holding in a pinch grip hold a good starting point would be about two inches . Then tweak it up or down to suit your hand size and personal preference .


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

What's a better way to pinch? Between the proximal phalanges of the thumb and index fingers, or use the intermediate phalange of the index finger?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Whatever is comfortable.

Don't over think it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Since everyone's hand is different, and who knows what feels comfortable to anyone else? that's a question best left to experience


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I shoot a variety of frames, with a wide variety of grips. Some days I shoot very small frames like Bill Hays' Arrowshot and then other days very large ones. Pinch, hammer, finger braced. Some days the weather and arthritis dictate what method I use!


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

I monkeyed around with various widths and grips and find I like the narrow 2.25" pinch despite wearing a size large glove. The really wide grips aggravate an old injury.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I am gravitating towards smaller frames and pinch grips myself. I find around a 2 & 1/2" - 3.25" range the most comfortable.

But this varies a lot by frame and how thick the frame is and how the edges are shaped.

I really like the width of the SmOTT Ranger template Bill provided. I also like the good old Mule which is significantly wider. I'm thinking of making an 80%-90% scale one with an ergonomic grip.

Today I am making myself a Ninja Tac. If you were considering buying a frame I really recommend you sink that money into a jigsaw and experiment with different board cuts. I wish I had done that before I bought most of the frames I have tried in the last year.

But like others have said. There are too many personal factors involved. And it will vary depending on how high you like to hold, if you side shoot or not, etc.

And don't overlook making or aquiring a good braided or leather lanyard. They can take a huge amount of the pressure away from your hand without being as clunky (IMO) as the old wrist rocket forearm braces.

You could also get some stiff modeling clay and make yourself rough prototype frames and see what size feels best for you.


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

I made an white oak or douglas fir boardcut using the regular Ranger OTT template, and rounded the edges back at the pinch. Very uncomfortable for a pinch grip, but fairly comfortable for a thumb support. Unfortunately it's slap-happy. It might make second one at about 112% scale, but modify it specifically for a thumb support and TTF.

EDIT: I'll try adding a braided wrist lanyard to my current project (non-rotating W slingshot). I made the grip thin to avoid torqueing it, but I lost a lot of leverage in doing so.


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

I scavenged an old cotton canvas bowsling and anchored it high on the back (target side) of the grip. There was some benefit with a my wrist down, but when I broke my wrist nearly level (look up recurve bow high wrist or ergo grips), the strap really came into play. With the center of pressure almost at the top of the grip, the torque necessary to counteract the band traction dropped way down.


----------

